# My trackday Audi TT(R)



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

I think its time to present my latest TT here. It’s a 2010 2.0 quattro dsg. It replaced my 2007 3.2 TT. The car is built to be a fun, fast and agile track day car.

Upgrades:

Driver and passenger seat, Sparco Evo2
Racing harness, Sparco
KW Clubsport Coilovers with adjustable camber plates and metal bearings
Adjustable swaybars, H&R
Haldex performance upgrade (preset in race mode)
Lightweight battery
OZ superleggera 18X8 ET45
Toyo Proxes R888 235/40 18
Porsche Cayenne 6-piston calipers with Carbotech XP10 pads in the front
Carbotech XP8 pads rear
ECS floating rotors
Brake cooling
All stock rubber bushings replaced by Solid Delrin bushings in both front and rear suspension
Milltek turboback-system
AWE K04 turbo kit
AWE intake
VF Engineering intercooler
GIAC software
Setrab oil cooler with thermostat
TTRS grill and modified impact bar to let more air in
Interior panels, backseat, sound system is removed (-121 kg)
Custom made light doorpanels (stock is 4,95kg each)
Reinforcement bar in place of rear backrest
Performance Box GPS laptimer in centre panel
Stock automatic rear spoiler is disabled and replaced by a functional adjustable rear wing.

Since I’m a paraplegic and wheelchair user after a motorcycle accident the car features self developed and built hand controls for throttle and brake.

Total weight reduction is 145kg

The colors are loosely based on Audis IMSA cars and made with rapping foil.

Performance:

About 330-340 hp

Factory accelerating numbers 0-100 km/t: 5.6 sek 
With only GIAC Software no K04, lightend 0-100 km/t: 4.9 sek 
As it is now with AWE K04 0-100 km/t: 4.5 sek 

Things to be done during the winter:

Rollcage
Widening the rims by 1,5 inch and put on Toyo Proxes R888 265/35 18
Cornerweight
DSG software upgrade (when it’s available for 2009+ models) 

Pictures:


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Yikes! Very Sick in a good way!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That's a serious piece of machinery...enjoy it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

That's pretty cool, and I really like the livery.

How do the hand controls work? I think they're visible in one or two of those shots, but I'm curious to know how they operate.

Neat car!

-Tim


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

nice! seen this car before, not sure where but lots of great engineering from the driving controls to the actual handling and power around a track


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow amazing car and the build looks top notch! How do you like the Cayenne calipers? Any problems clearing the wheels with the ECS rotors? I have a set ready to be installed, but waiting on a new set of rims with the proper offset to clear...


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

miarpe said:


> Brake cooling


I'd like to know more about this. How does this setup work right around the brake disc? Did you have a custom dust shield fabricated?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

as always good sir, ****'s tight. keep showing us how to do it right :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice build! The all-business aspect is a breath of fresh air in today's aftermarket modifying - keep it up! 

Those cooling ducts look great as well, I really should do something similar on my personal car as well.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

SHHHHHAAAAAWWWWWING!!!!!:laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## garreff (Sep 9, 2009)

Very good writeup, especially interested in the oilcooler, and want to know more about it installation wise and its performance.


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments! I’m glad that you like car. :thumbup: 

SilverSLC: How do the hand controls work? I think they're visible in one or two of those shots, but I'm curious to know how they operate. 

The brake lever is all mechanical, mounted on the floor using the seat mounts and connected to the brake pedal with uniballs. The throttle is an aluminum ring mounted on a linear ball bearing assembly and attached underneath and behind the steering wheel. I accelerate by pulling the ring towards the steering wheel with my fingertips. The linear bearing assembly is connected to a potentiometer with small uniballs usually used in radio controlled models. The potentiometer is then electronically connected to the gas pedal with a spiral cord and a there is a switch in the centre panel so you can switch between the ring and the pedal. 


































erm1tage: How do you like the Cayenne calipers? Any problems clearing the wheels with the ECS rotors? 

The calipers work fine now and I had no problems clearing the wheels but I use 8x18” OZ Superleggeras. I had one problem with the calipers. The 3 outside brake pistons are not all metal, they are made of two pieces, one metal and one ceramic insert used to reduce heat transfer to the brake pads. The problem was that the inserts, strangely enough, could not stand the abuse and heat generated by really hard track driving and they started to crack. The solution was to buy two scrapped Cayenne calipers and take out the all metal pistons and put them I my calipers. So now I have metal pistons all around and together with the Carbotech XP10 pads I can outbrake most of the cars. 










eweu: Brake cooling How does this setup work right around the brake disc? Did you have a custom dust shield fabricated? 

Since the ECS discs are much thicker than stock you can’t use the dust shields so I cut them and used them to cover the centre of the discs to keep as much as possible of the cool air passing thru the discs. There is not a lot of room, with the drive shafts and all, and the only place to lead the air to the centre of the discs was between the calipers and the spindle. I manufactured a mount for the air hoses out of some sheet metal and used the caliper bolts to fasten them and it works really well. 










































garreff: especially interested in the oilcooler, and want to know more about it installation wise and its performance. 

It’s a Setrab oil cooler mounted behind the front grill on the crash bar. The oil hoses are routed from the stock oil filter place, using a oil filter reroute plate, to the new combined billet thermostat housing/oil filter base and from there the hoses goes to the cooler. We moved the oil filter because at stock place there wasn’t enough room for a thermostat and a filter. Below 80 degrees Celsius the oil doesn’t flow thru the cooler to let the engine reach the right temperature faster. Everything is bought from my primary performance part dealer; Stertman Motorsport. I’ve had no problems to keep the oil temperature whitin limits even on the hottest days on the track. The oil I use is Statoil Racingway 25W-50 and it doesn’t have any viscosity improvers in it which keeps the oil film stable even up to 150 degrees Celsius but I like to keep the oil temperature below 110 
degrees Celsius. All the picture I have are seen in my first post. 

The season here in Sweden is ending. My last trackday is next weekend, so what are the plans for next season? 

The shortlist: 
Rollcage 
Widening the rims 1-1.5” and put on 255-265/35 18” tyres (need more grip) 
Install a Mann & Hummel provent PCV 
DSG-upgrade 
A remap to get everything out of the K04 
Modify front A-arms and camber plates for more camber and caster 
Adjustable swaybar links to be able to do a proper cornerweight 
New seats, Sparco Evo Plus 
6-point harness 
I have a Rieger front spoiler lying in the garage, thinking of mounting it 

These are the plans but if something happen and I unexpectedly find myself in a better economical situation there’s of course more plans lurking in my back pocket. 

Upgrade the rods, forged pistons, a clutch upgrade, Seat Supercopa flywheel and an ATP stock location GT3071R turbo sounds nice and really would transform the car to a beast on the track…LSD front and rear to keep it from smoking the tires…carbon fiber doors with polycarbonate windows…carbon fiber steering wheel…carbon fiber dashboard…carbon fiber front bumper…would lighten the front and get the car below 1200kg… 

Yes, yes, dreams, dreams……back to reality. I don’t even have a car for the winter yet.


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## garreff (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, great work!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't stop looking at the build! As for the seats, I'm assuming you had the standard TT seats (I know sport seats are available as an option in Europe), what's the weight difference and drivability performance (keeping you still from sliding and moving in turns) versus stock?


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> I can't stop looking at the build! As for the seats, I'm assuming you had the standard TT seats (I know sport seats are available as an option in Europe), what's the weight difference and drivability performance (keeping you still from sliding and moving in turns) versus stock?


The stock manual seats weights 23,65kg each. The Sparcos weights 8,5kg plus 0,5kg for the mounting brackets, a total weight saving of 29,3kg. Since you can’t fold the racing seats you can get rid of the backseat to witch weights 16,7kg. That’s 46kg of weight saving only on the seats.

The drivability with the Sparcos compared to stock is like night and day. You are really sitting still in the seat and not sliding around at all. That way you can keep your concentration on the driving instead of keeping you in the seat. With a harness it’s even better.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Very clever and well done. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

beautiful car:thumbup:


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

driving such a car with hand controls must be a challenge. great looking car :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey, 
Any videos of your tack events?


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

Tank you all for your positive comments. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 



DarthTTs said:


> Hey,
> Any videos of your tack events?


 A friend of mine mounted a camera om his BMW M3 CSL and I happend to drive out just before him. The track is Gotland Ring and it's situated on Gotland, a Swedish island in the Baltic Sea. The track is very technical and one of my absolute favorites. 





 
More TT close-ups on this one but my tires started to wear out and my corners got wider and wider so I had to let him pass me after a while.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

sweeeettttt! :thumbup::thumbup: 

Hey, 
One question. Are you using the ECS stage 3 BBK? I see you have pretty much what they sell as the BBK stg 3, with the ECS rotors and the Cayenne calipers. How is it doing?


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

DarthTTs said:


> sweeeettttt! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Hey,
> One question. Are you using the ECS stage 3 BBK? I see you have pretty much what they sell as the BBK stg 3, with the ECS rotors and the Cayenne calipers. How is it doing?


 Thanks! It's the ECS Stage 5 kit and I'm very pleased with the performance together with ths Carbotech XP10 pads. I had some piston problems in the beginning (you can read about them in an earlier post) but that's solved now.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

what about the fuel pump? do you still have the stock one?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

I just have to ask this, because every time I see a nice track car I always wonder......Was this a clean title car before you stripped her and rebuilt?! 

Otherwise I love what ya did! It's nice to see you didn't let the whole wheelchair issue stop ya from doing something you love! Pretty awesome build!


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

raugusto said:


> what about the fuel pump? do you still have the stock one?


Yes, the hole fuel system is stock.



A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I just have to ask this, because every time I see a nice track car I always wonder......Was this a clean title car before you stripped her and rebuilt?!
> 
> Otherwise I love what ya did! It's nice to see you didn't let the whole wheelchair issue stop ya from doing something you love! Pretty awesome build!


Thank you! :thumbup: If you with "clean title car" mean that the car is fully paid for and with no loans on it you're right. We don't have the expression "clean ttitle car" in sweden but I googled it and I think I understand the meaning of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

miarpe said:


> Thank you! :thumbup: If you with "clean title car" mean that the car is fully paid for and with no loans on it you're right. We don't have the expression "clean ttitle car" in sweden but I googled it and I think I understand the meaning of it.


More specifically, he was probably asking if the car had previously been wrecked or not. In the US, we have several "types" of title (document that proves ownership) of titles for cars. A "clean" or normal title is issued on first purchase of the car, and on later sales, is transferred to the new owner, basically.

However, if a car has been wrecked in an accident (to a point where it is beyond being worth fixing to the insurance company) or been damaged in a flood or something, one of two things happens - either the car is sent to a scrapyard, or it is rebuilt and issued a "salvage" title. This is basically permanent proof for future buyers of the car that it was once wrecked or damaged badly, so that they know they're getting a car that may have bad history.

It is common here for people to take a car that has been badly damaged and has a "salvage" title and build them into track or race cars, since a car with a salvage title usually also has severly decreased value.

-Tim


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

raugusto said:


> what about the fuel pump? do you still have the stock one?


It's a TSI engine so comes with the equivalent to an upgraded fuel pump as standard


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

SilverSLC said:


> More specifically, he was probably asking if the car had previously been wrecked or not. -Tim


Aha....I bought the car new from the dealership. I actually ordered a car with as little extras as possible. Since I know the guy who sold me car I got a really good deal. The plans for it was alreadey made up when I ordered it. Damn, I even pulled the stereo out at the dealership when the car was delivered.



conneem-tt said:


> It's a TSI engine so comes with the equivalent to an upgraded fuel pump as standard


Exactly


----------



## Rotary-Amuse (Jul 19, 2010)

wow! Beautiful car! Glad to see you're getting out there on track.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

One more question to miarpe 
Do you know the weight of you calipers and discs? I don't know if this was already posted, but I want to add that info the the BBK thread..


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

Rotary-Amuse said:


> wow! Beautiful car!


Thank you!



DarthTTs said:


> One more question to miarpe
> Do you know the weight of you calipers and discs? I don't know if this was already posted, but I want to add that info the the BBK thread..


I weighted the spare Cayenne calipers I had in the garage and the scale stopped at 4,4kg i.e. 8,8lbs without pads.

I’m going to remove the hose fasteners for the brake cooling this weekend to have them repainted. When I do that I can take the discs of and put them on the scale. I can even put the stock calipers and discs on the scale if you want.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Great! :thumbup:,
There is a thread already around here comparing bbk upgrade options with the TT OE weight. I thought it will be a good exercise to know weight of all the options


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

do you have any more info or a link to the filter block-off you used?


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

Now I have the weight on the brake stuff.

Stock TT 2.0 calipers 5.6 kg (12,3 lbs)
Stock TT 2.0 discs 8,7 kg (19,2 lbs)
Total 14,3 kg (31,5 lbs)

Cayenne calipers 4,4 kg (9,7 lbs)
ECS discs 7,9 kg (17,4 lbs)
Total 12,3 kg (27,1 lbs)

That’s a total weight saving of 2 kg (4,4 lbs) unsprung weight together with much better brake performance.:thumbup::thumbup:

If I remember correctly the discs on my 3.2 (same as TTS) weight about 12 kg so there you have even more weight saving (don’t remember the weight on the 3,2/TTS calipers).



Meatstick62 said:


> do you have any more info or a link to the filter block-off you used?


Sorry I don't. I bought them from my dealer Stertman Motorsport here in Sweden, but I can ask them.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

miarpe said:


> Now I have the weight on the brake stuff.
> 
> Stock TT 2.0 calipers 5.6 kg (12,3 lbs)
> Stock TT 2.0 discs 8,7 kg (19,2 lbs)
> ...


Great info!!!
Thanx!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hey man did you have custom spring rates on the 3.2?


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

NeverOEM said:


> hey man did you have custom spring rates on the 3.2?


No I didn’t. On the 3.2 I used KW variant 2 right out of the box and that kit uses stock shape springs. That's making it very hard to find other springs that fit. 

I changed to KW clubsport on this car. The clubsport kit uses standard 60 mm inner diameter race springs which makes it easy to find springs. The kit comes with 90 N/mm (514 lb/in) in the front and 70 N/mm (400 lb/in) in the rear and that is quite a bit harder than the variant 2 kit but I’m going to change them to 120 N/mm (685 lb/in) front and 100 N/mm (571 lb/in) rear mainly just to try what happens and to reduce pitch movements even more. The change makes the rear springs harder relative to the front springs too and that will reduce understeer. 

I can add that I have the H&R swaybars set the hardest in both front and rear. Camber front is 3 degrees and rear 2 degrees. Plans are to modify the ball joint to be able to get up to 4 degrees. I’m going to fit a Whiteline anti lift/caster kit too to get more caster and that will get me more dynamic camber.

Together with 255-265 Toyos, some toe and damper tinkering I hope I’ll end up with some really nice track performance next season.


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

The car is now stored for the winter but before that I made some small things….

The mechanics for the rear wing was removed completely. 










No electric motor and stuff anymore… I made an aluminium plate that I bolted in stock bolt holes to cover the hole and make it watertight and then everything was bolted together. 










It looks the same but it more stable since the stock stuff has rubber bushings and the wing could move around a little bit.










I also made the Rieger spoiler ready for painting and mounting an the car


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

interesting DV reroute. can you share some more info?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Your car just keeps getting better all the time... 


:thumbup:


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

DarthTTs said:


> Your car just keeps getting better all the time... :thumbup:


 Thanks....and it's gonna be alot better to the next season  



TechnikSLR said:


> interesting DV reroute. can you share some more info?


 The DV and DV relocation kit are from AWE-tuning. They usually use the sound pipe as a pressure pipe but my TT didn't have any sound pipe. So I had two main routes to go....I could buy and install all that flimsy plastic garbage sound pipe stuff and use it for the DV....or I could make a TIG welded aluminium pipe instead. The choice wasn't really that hard.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Great work what you did , :thumbup:


----------



## PBrotz (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow unbelievable car! Coolest thing is your able to get back on the track! I broke my C-2 vertibre in a 140 mph 30 roll car accident, by the grace of God walked out of the accident, but I am having trouble bringing myself to get on the track these summers now. I don't know if I've seen a better built Mk2 TT yet!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I would cut away the lower part of the bumper behind the 3 holes of the Rieger front spoiler. 

Like the rear wing solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

I have to say - I love your car. I think the livery scheme is great, I think the modifications are VERY well chosen and carried out, and I think it's very cool that you've been able to build yourself a car with the modifications you need in order to enjoy motorsports.





miarpe said:


>


Has the car been around all of those?

-Tim


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

R5T said:


> I would cut away the lower part of the bumper behind the 3 holes of the Rieger front spoiler.


The spoiler is just test mounted on the pictures. When everything is finished you wont find anything of the bumber behind and there will be mesh in the intakes...and it will be red of course.



[email protected] said:


> I have to say - I love your car. I think the livery scheme is great, I think the modifications are VERY well chosen and carried out, and I think it's very cool that you've been able to build yourself a car with the modifications you need in order to enjoy motorsports.
> 
> Has the car been around all of those?
> 
> -Tim


Thank you. The car has been around thoose tracks and I hope I will have an outline of a well known German track there next season.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

miarpe said:


> Thank you. The car has been around thoose tracks and I hope I will have an outline of a well known German track there next season.


This one


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

conneem-tt said:


> This one


You're so right. :thumbup:


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

Not much are happening during the winter time but the front spoiler is finally ready.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! seriously amazing!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

The season is on again so what has happened with the car during the winter time…

Rims widened to 9.5 inch…



















…all black again










The Rieger spoiler is red…



















Toyo 255/35 18










Adjustable swaybar links




























Black Forest Industries engine mounts





































Harder and even shorter springs




























Real functional adjustable rear wing 




























It’s fun to see that the car has gone from this…










…to this



















And a pic from this seasons first testdrive…


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Finally we see this beauty in the track!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

DarthTTs said:


> Finally we see this beauty in the track!
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks. Comments like yours feels nice, especially since everybody else among my friends think I'm crazy, "destroying" a new car like this. They don't understand that I'm upgrading.  

Upgrading is also what's going on with the positive crankcase ventilation. When you push the car hard during a day on the track it's not unusual it's using up about 1 litre of oil. All of the pressure tubes and intercollers are lined with oil. To adress this I'm going to install a Mann+Hummel ProVent 200, oilseparator.










I'm also getting rid of the stock ventilation system on the crankase cover and putting on a "block-off plate" from Forge Motorsport. I think the stock pcv valves will fail some day in the future, especially on a tuned car like mine.










The dimension for the hose on the block-off plate are still to small, about 10 mmm, so I'm making it larger and manufacture and hose connector that will accomodate 25 mm hoses, the dimension that's on the ProVent.










The ProVent separates the oil from the ventilated air and the bottom port is connected to the sump through another hose. To do that I had to weld a AN-connector to the oil sump.










Finally the oil free air from the ProVent is ventilated to the atmosphere so I have to block off the connection from the stock system on the íntake tube.


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

Some pictures from the latest trackday at Ring Knutstorp in the south of Sweden....



















This one with my friends R8 GT behind me is really nice…


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

miarpe said:


> Thanks. Comments like yours feels nice, especially since everybody else among my friends think I'm crazy, "destroying" a new car like this. They don't understand that I'm upgrading.
> 
> Upgrading is also what's going on with the positive crankcase ventilation. When you push the car hard during a day on the track it's not unusual it's using up about 1 litre of oil. All of the pressure tubes and intercollers are lined with oil. To adress this I'm going to install a Mann+Hummel ProVent 200, oilseparator.
> 
> ...


I LOVE your car :heart:
Were you able to order the "africa plate" straight from Forge or did you haveto buy the whole kit?
I would really like to use the plate and mate it to my BSH VTA catch can.


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> I LOVE your car :heart:
> Were you able to order the "africa plate" straight from Forge or did you haveto buy the whole kit?
> I would really like to use the plate and mate it to my BSH VTA catch can.


Thank you! No, couldn´t order only the "africa plate" (I asked them) but it ended up well anyway because a friend of mine wanted the catch can.


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

The car is slowly getting ready for 2012 race season. Sadly I’m about a month delayed and going to miss the first race due to an oil leaking turbo. The turbo is now changed to a brand new LOBA 380 custom adapted to fit the TSI. Boost pressure for the moment is still at 1.4 bars and I already have more torque than the old K04. The clutch is even starting to show signs of slipping during gear changes at red line. I’m going to get some DSG software (from the DSG-doctor in the Netherlands) that increases the clutch ability to transfer torque, even with stock clutch pack. At the same time we are going to speed up the gear changes, raise the launch control revs for faster starts and make the m-mode truly manual.

When all that’s done the ecu is going to be remapped and the boost pressure will be raised to 1.7 bars witch is the limit in the regulations with my car weight (1250 kg). At that point we believe the power figures will be in the 390-400hp range.



















The car has also a new exhaust system for better flow. It a custom Milltek TTRS system fitted with a high quality high flowing HJS race cat.




























External and internal safety main switch.














































New lighter battery and a closed battery box.



















The steering wheel is changed for a slightly smaller one and the hand controls was fitted to the new steering wheel. I got some bigger buttons so I don’t miss the gear changes.





































The roll cage is almost ready.




























The floor isn’t completely flat so 4mm metal strips were welded on the reinforcement plates to optimize the contact surface.





































A new lighter rear wing was fitted.




























The car also got a new very light fibre glass front during the winter and TTS/TTRS sills to match the front better.





































This is how the car looks now.










On the way to the first track “shake down” this season with some friends.




























The first race will be at Gotland Ring race track 15-16 june.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

fantastic work there bud


----------

